# jointing technique



## Kiim (Mar 27, 2016)

Hi again, been awhile..

my last post was about using a router to do jointing,, and in the end, i ended up with a 8 inch 1970s 8 inch powermatic jointer and a 18 inch 1970s power magic planer, ( i dont need the planer, so if anyone is interested) its three phase, 240,, i had electrician evaluate and it is just too much for my power at the location. It is a BIG machine, weighs about 1200 lbs..

back to topic. i was trying to flatten a couple of 6 inch boards on the jointer,, the flat side, not the edge. it was ipe, so it was very hard,

when running through the jointers, where do you put pressure,, if you dont put it on the blade, it sort of bounces, if i put too much pressure on the board as it runs over the blade, i feel like it functioning more like a planer and just duplicating the other side.

so when running it through, do you simply push the board and put pressure on the side past the spinning blade,,, ? i ran one piece until it cut warped, and it wasn't that way when it started…

just wondering if there is a proper pressure technique for running it through.

sincerely

Kim


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

http://www.newwoodworker.com/usejntr.html

This should clear it up for you. There's a ton of articles and videos about this subject available with a Google search.

If you're going to run much wood as hard as ipe is you better study up on changing knives.

Workability: Overall, Ipe is a difficult wood to work, being extremely hard and dense, with high cutting resistance during sawing. Ipe also has a pronounced blunting effect on cutting edges. The wood generally planes smoothly, but the grain can tearout on interlocked areas. Also, Ipe can be difficult to glue properly, and surface preparation prior to gluing is recommended. Straight-grained wood turns well, though the natural powdery yellow deposits can sometimes interfere with polishing or finishing the wood.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Pressure on the infeed side then as you get some wood past the head you can change your pressure to out feed.Its more like pulling then pushing.
Ipe is a difficult wood to work.Very hard and I believe it has high silica.
Have you tryd facing something easy just for practice.
Start with newly sharpened knives set correctly.
Powermatic made some nice machines.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

That is a nice planer, worth asking your electrician about a phase converter IMO.


----------



## Kiim (Mar 27, 2016)

yes, it is nice unit, i simply dont have the room. barely have room for the jointer,,

yes, the ipe is tough,, the splinters in your hands feel like daggers and penetrate deep. it has some unusual colorations, almost a green on the inside. I am amazed at the density..I piece of similarly sized maple feels like balsa wood compared to wipe! and pine,, like a toothpick.. i did read up on ipe glueing. treat with acetone first to clean the oils or glue up fairly quickly after exposing surface due to oil buildup.

the you tube video answered my questions.. thanks for the help.

Sincerely

Kim


----------

